# waterproof fly fishing gloves?



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

whats the best gloves for fly fishing when its freezing out? nothing sux more than numb frost bit fingers from stripping in the line. any of you guys recommend some gloves to get? I need a pair asap.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

I like these wool gloves from Cabelas. The mitten top folds back and attaches to velcro so that your fingertips can be exposed. There is also a slit in the thumb, which makes tying knots much easier than with the thumb covered. Theyre not waterproof but have served me well steelheading through the winter. I've also seen a similar pair at Gander Mountain in Sheffield. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20166-cat601373&id=0005133920107a&navCount=2&podId=0005133&parentId=cat601373&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=XH&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat601373&hasJS=true


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive read that doug stange from infisherman like to use sealskinz gloves. They are waterproof. Im not sure about how warm they are though.

www.sealskinz.com

check out the Ultra Grip Glove they look very thin but waterproof.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I use glacier gloves, they are neoprene and have some lining on the inside. I can dip my hole hand to lift a fish and not freeze my hands. They can be bought through Sierra Trading. If you decide to purchase them use the affiliate link below.

http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=oEvMMTR9DkQ&offerid=42083.10000056&type=3&subid=0

In the search box type in glacier gloves. Should be the item with the fold back thumb and finger for 23.95. Great gloves for winter, use them all the time when I'm on the river pounding steelhead.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks guys went to gander mountain and bought some neoprene gloves for 8 bux. they look like they will do the job! were in the ice fishing section. not by all the other gloves


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> ive read that doug stange from infisherman like to use sealskinz gloves. They are waterproof. Im not sure about how warm they are though.
> 
> www.sealskinz.com
> 
> check out the Ultra Grip Glove they look very thin but waterproof.


I bought a pair of sealskinz last year. They have their pros and cons. They are very thin and stretch well so that you can get a good tight fit on your hands which allowed me to even tie knots while wearing them, and they are 100% waterproof as advertised. But...since they are so thin they offer no warmth, and even though they are waterproof once you get them wet the exterior holds the icy water and your hands will feel like they are in ice water. I don't even use them anymore, instead I wear rag wool grommits (fingerless gloves with the mitten/thumb flaps) and they keep my hands much warmer. My fingertips don't get too cold with the grommits but when they do I just take a break and fold down the mitten and thumb flaps and within five minutes they're warm again. Because they are wool they don't absorb water so even if you do get them wet they dry out quick. I got my rag wool grommits for like 10 bucks at Gander Mountain and I really wish I hadn't wasted the $25 on the sealskinz.


----------



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

My friend, I have tried neo and wool. So I will give a little advice about both. 

Neoprene is great for keeping your hands warm. But you really need to wear a pair of cotton or wool gloves underneath them. Cheap cotton gloves work well. Otherwise the water is just as cold!

Wool fingerless gloves tend to cut the circulation off to the finger-tips untill the hands get used to them. I fished all day a week ago on the Ohio river for saugeye in the rain. My hands were coldest when I took my gloves off. One major pain is that wool snags the hooks pretty bad.

Keep grinnin', I'm still fishing dude.

Rick


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I used Seal Skinz for a couple weeks and took them back. I was warmer without them on.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

pinch your barb down and no more snags to pull out! thats in the wool or in your fingers! lol


----------

